
Yahoo!, Zillow, Trulia, and others agree to adopt a common data standard for real estate listings - drm237
http://www.geekestateblog.com/yahoo-zillow-trulia-and-other-leading-companies-agree-to-adopt-a-common-data-standard-for-real-estate-listings/
======
maurycy
MLS is dead, long live MLS!

